# young mover



## crispycake18 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm 17 and am trying to save up to move over to canada and carry on my studies. I'm just wondering how much id need to start up a new life and what kind of things ill need to do to make the transition from UK college to canadian high school (IE: right now i study 5 subjects intensely, is it the same or all subjects less intensely?)
Thanks


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

crispycake18 said:


> I'm 17 and am trying to save up to move over to canada and carry on my studies. I'm just wondering how much id need to start up a new life and what kind of things ill need to do to make the transition from UK college to canadian high school (IE: right now i study 5 subjects intensely, is it the same or all subjects less intensely?)
> Thanks



good luck!


----------

